# I am charming and intelligent person!



## jana.bo99

Hi to all,

I would like to have translation in Chinese, please!

I like your language but it seems very difficult to study.

jana.bo


----------



## alexcn

First of all, it's better to say " I'm charming and intelligent." or " I'm a charming and intelligent person." , so the translation is simply "我是一个有魅力和聪明的人。"

Wish this would help.


----------



## xiaolijie

_"I am charming and intelligent person!"_: I think this will be difficult to translate into Chinese because I don't think I've ever heard something like this said by a Chinese person


----------



## Ripple.Z

一般说“我是一个又漂亮（帅）又聪明的人”女的用漂亮，男的用帅。”这样就通顺了。

不过，中国人一般没有舔着脸说自己漂亮＋聪明的，如果是要对中国人说这句中文，最好还是掂量掂量～


----------



## jana.bo99

xiaolijie said:


> _"I am charming and intelligent person!"_: I think this will be difficult to translate into Chinese because I don't think I've ever heard something like this said by a Chinese person


Hi,

I should write: you are charming and intelligent person!
Do you say that to somebody?

Thank you for reply.


----------



## jana.bo99

alexcn said:


> First of all, it's better to say " I'm charming and intelligent." or " I'm a charming and intelligent person." , so the translation is simply "我是一个有魅力和聪明的人。"
> Wish this would help.


Hi,

"I'm charming and intelligent" or 
"I'm a charming and intelligent person"

"我是一个有魅力和聪明的人。" - sorry, I can't read it. Can you please, write in letters?

Thank you for both explanations.


----------



## jana.bo99

Ripple.Z said:


> 一般说“我是一个又漂亮（帅）又聪明的人”女的用漂亮，男的用帅。”这样就通顺了。
> 不过，中国人一般没有舔着脸说自己漂亮＋聪明的，如果是要对中国人说这句中文，最好还是掂量掂量～



Hi Ripple,

Thank you, but: how can I read that? 

jana.bo


----------



## Ripple.Z

jana.bo99 said:


> Hi Ripple,
> 
> Thank you, but: how can I read that?
> 
> jana.bo


 
原来是想夸别人啊～


你是个既漂亮又聪明的人
ni3 shi4 ge ji4 piao4liang4 you4 cong1ming2 de ren2


----------



## patrick_socal

I think charming in English refers more to intangible qualities of personality rather than only attractive physical appearance.  For this reason I would think that 魅力 is a better translation of charming than 漂亮.

Do I have the right difference in meanings between these two words in Chinese, or are 魅力 and 漂亮 synonymous?

Patrick


----------



## Ripple.Z

patrick_socal said:


> I think charming in English refers more to intangible qualities of personality rather than only attractive physical appearance. For this reason I would think that





patrick_socal said:


> 魅力 is a better translation of charming than 漂亮.
> 
> Do I have the right difference in meanings between these two words in Chinese, or are 魅力 and 漂亮 synonymous?
> 
> Patrick



 
Hi, Patrick
 
You are quite right on this point I think. However 魅力 is a noun and 漂亮 is an adj. in Chinese. You can not say "她很魅力”but “她很有魅力”Unlike 漂亮 ‘她很漂亮” 
 
Well, according to your statement I think “迷人”is more accurate  than “漂亮” when translated from the word "charming". But if you put 迷人 and 聪明 together, like "她既迷人又聪明”or even “她既有魅力又聪明” they both sounds odd. And 漂亮(to female)/帅(to male) and 聪明 are always be used together. eg:这个小姑娘又漂亮又聪明。
 
Moreover, don't you think someone who is charming couldn't be stupid, huh? 
 
 
 
Usually we use 迷人/有魅力 to discribe someone that we are talking about. “你知道小王吗？我觉得她挺迷人的。”/“我认为周恩来是个很有魅力的人” Not to talk to the very person directly with that word. “你很有魅力/很迷人” Then the listener would think that the speaker is interested in her.
 
魅力/迷人的 should be carefully used when you only want to praise someone. Maybe it’s very common to people from English-speaking countries, but, with different culture, we Chinese people will not say it in that way. So, “漂亮、聪明” is more suitable than “迷人、有魅力” when you talk to a Chinese with normal relationship(of course it is for the thread starter to choose).
 
What's your opinion?


----------



## patrick_socal

Thanks Ripple.z, there are clearly many cultural issues involved in the meaning here.
Thank you for pointing them out.

Also, I think that English speakers do represent a diverse cultural group in some ways.  For instance, I grew up in the central part of the USA (what is called the Midwest here) and it would be extremely unusual for a person there to say "I am charming and intelligent". I now live in Los Angeles where you might hear a person say such a thing.
I also think that I would be more likely to describe someone as charming when speaking about him or her than when speaking to the person.
Other English speakers with different experience may have different ideas about this as well.

But on the original question： 她很漂亮和很聪明 would mean "beautiful and intelligent" wouldn't it?  In English this is quite distinct from "charming and intelligent" so perhaps we need to look for yet another word if 魅力 or 迷人 are not appropriate.

We are perhaps digging deeper into the question than the thread starter meant to go, but I find the discussion to be interesting and instructive .

Patrick


----------



## Ripple.Z

patrick_socal said:


> Thanks Ripple.z, there are clearly many cultural issues involved in the meaning here.
> Thank you for pointing them out.
> 
> Also, I think that English speakers do represent a diverse cultural group in some ways. For instance, I grew up in the central part of the USA (what is called the Midwest here) and it would be extremely unusual for a person there to say "I am charming and intelligent". I now live in Los Angeles where you might hear a person say such a thing.
> I also think that I would be more likely to describe someone as charming when speaking about him or her than when speaking to the person.
> Other English speakers with different experience may have different ideas about this as well.
> 
> But on the original question： 她很漂亮和很聪明 would mean "beautiful and intelligent" wouldn't it? In English this is quite distinct from "charming and intelligent" so perhaps we need to look for yet another word if 魅力 or 迷人 are not appropriate.
> 
> We are perhaps digging deeper into the question than the thread starter meant to go, but I find the discussion to be interesting and instructive .
> 
> Patrick


 
Agree.

charming should be 迷人的，and charm is 魅力。Because it is more proper to describe someone rather than speak to them like we all stated above. I just surmised the thread starter's meaning if he/she is going to praise someone, *only if so*, 漂亮 and 很聪 can convey his/her meaning sufficiently I think, which means I paraphrased 魅力 as 漂亮 for culture reason as you know. And it is correct merely under this condition since  魅力 does not equal to 漂亮

Certainly it's very appropriate to translate charm to 魅力 charming to 迷人的 from the aspect of it's original meaning~


----------



## jana.bo99

Hi Ripple.Z and patrick_socal,

Thank you for translation and explanation.

原来是想夸别人啊～

你是个既漂亮又聪明的人
ni3 shi4 ge ji4 piao4liang4 you4 cong1ming2 de ren2 

About charm:

In fact somebody who is charming, can't be stupid. Stupid person can be only sympathetic but not charming. Charming (here) is somebody, who is intelligent and nice. So, here I should write only: he or you are a charming person. 

patric_social,

Los Angeles and Midwest are two different worlds (from my view).
Of course that in LA half people think, they are charming. 

Greetings to both of you,
jana.bo


----------



## Ripple.Z

jana.bo99 said:


> Hi Ripple.Z and patrick_socal,
> 
> About charm:
> 
> *In fact somebody who is charming, can't be stupid.* Stupid person can be only sympathetic but not charming. Charming (here) is somebody, who is intelligent and nice. So, here I should write only: he or you are a charming person.
> 
> Yes, that's what I said above.
> 
> And, he is a charming person: 他是个有魅力的人。


----------



## jana.bo99

Hi Ripple,

Thank you very much.

他是个有魅力的人。 - he is a charming person. 

That is all. What about letters?


----------



## Ripple.Z

jana.bo99 said:


> Hi Ripple,
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 他是个有魅力的人。 - he is a charming person.
> 
> That is all. What about letters?


 
You're welcome~

他是个有魅力的人。
ta1 shi4 ge you3 mei4li4 de ren2.


----------



## jana.bo99

Ripple.Z said:


> You're welcome~
> 他是个有魅力的人。
> ta1 shi4 ge you3 mei4li4 de ren2.



Thank you very much. 
Now I can do something with that. 

Greetings to you!


----------

